# I can finally search for a name..



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

now ive finished my search for a pup.
Okies.. rite hes black and tan...
only 3 weeks at the moment so I dont know what his character is like??
Any suggestions?
Ow I want a name with meaning.. not just like a funny name lol
or something special... unique?
My brother likes FAZ because its short for farrell (our second name) but.. i dont think its for a chi! no no no
erm
ROMEO ---> I like this name loads as I waited for him for so long and most girls wait for their price charming for ages lol :wink: and plus hes a cutie
LEO ---> I was already considering this.. as its my star sign and means lion! Well the breeder said today why dont you name him after a star sign? Like yours or his... hes a gemini.. but i take him home on my birthday in august so hes a leo in my eyes. But I dunno
RASCAL ----> after his family.. they were all so cheeky and rascal type lol!

xxxx any ideas?


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Congrats


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

thanks.. :wave:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Congrts i am so glad for you If he is only 3 weeks at least you have time to zero in on the name I do like Leo


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

kk thanks...
stef


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I like Leo or Romeo..... I like Leo the best...


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks... there my top favs too! 
xxxxxxx


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

Im a bit sllowwww Stef. I didnt know you found a chi???/ And a black and tan to? Thats great. I like Faz, its cute. I also like chino tho


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Glad to hear you have found your boy  ( been offline a day and I missed all the info   ) 

I like Faz  

( or 'Trent' 8) )


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

never missed anything lol its in the buyers and seller STEF S/C thread :wink: 
afaer 13 pages lol
xxxxx
thanks girls


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

oh my i love the name romeo thats bril i bet your so excited


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I like romeo to :wink:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

what about a mixture of the too "Rio" I love iot lol but if I had to pick i would go for leo - with Romeo I always think of posh and Becks little boy lol :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

OW YEH... HMMMMMM


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey...
Just over night was thinking of place in America... Brooklyn I dont like as the beckhams have their son with that name whihc is a little why Im not for Romeo!
But i thought of HARLEM?
Anyone like that?
Or the BRONX
But im not sure...
stef


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

hello luv! keep bumpin into u everywhere!!!! i like leo thats what we were gonna call lillo! other names we had were: tito - which means gigantic which i thought was really funny, but we couldnt use it as he was the dictator in yougslavia where my familys from and my grampa said no-way!!! we liked chicco which you pronounce kiko which means grain like a grain of coffee chicco di caffe in italian. my boyf's italian thats why we were picking an italian name. go on an italian dog naming site you get loads of new ideas that you wouldnt from an english one! i'll tell you the site if i find it again, also pino, bricciola (means crumb you say brichola), dino (say deeno), pipino - (this one sounded too much like my old dog pip)...good luck we still arent sure about lillo!!!- oh yeah and nino which i loved but was the name of my boyf's grandad so the family wouldnt like it!!!xx


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I love harlem or what about chelsea, or cisco after san fran, or boston thats cute


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i like gemini :wave: so happy for you stef !!!! 

kisses nat


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks.... owwwww
I like loads...
I like Boston Clare :wink: BOSS for short lol
Angela... wow I got so tongue twisted with names from different origins! I originally though lillo was named after the disney film lillo and stitch! But then read it was from Italy.. its beautiful I think you should kep it :wink: It suits him! We do bump into each other on these chi sites lol... and one day hopefully at a meetup! :wave: 
I like Gemini nat.. cuse he was born in June.. but my friend has a cat called GEM!
xx


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Yay! I'm so glad you're finally getting your puppy! I guess the wait now will seem tiny compared to what you've been through allready! I love the names Harlem(could do Harley for short) and Romeo(One of my all time favourite dog names- and your meaning behind it is so precious), and Boston is great too, I've always likes it for a little boy and there's so many nicknames! Boss, Bossy, Bosco, Bosty

some other boy names I like:

Rocco
Finley
Elmo (friend)
Maddox (Mad for short- coz you were describing his family as mad, lol)
Bambi (child)

good luck with your hunt!!!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

i have some cities and places/ i picked some exotic ones too... like cancun not all american but all very cute.. .. Brooklyn is cute.. but very street.. if you know what i mean.. 
Acapulco: city in Mexico, origin of the chi, i hear it is BEAUTIFUL
boston: hehe the hometown of the redsox YAY
Cancun
Cairo: capital of exgpt.. Pharoah is a cute name 2!!
Fiji:beautiful island in the south pacific.. i think it would make a cute name
Jamaica
malibu
montezuma: Montezuma II was the last emperor of the Aztecs in Mexico
Pompeii


----------



## tmroby (Aug 27, 2005)

I like the name "Carmello" for a male dog that color... :wink:


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

I like Rio! But it does mean river in Spanish

How about Riz?


----------

